# Healthy Salmon Burgers!! Q-veiw



## les3176 (Apr 17, 2011)

As some of you know I have been on a diet of awhile now,which I am very happy to say is going very well. I am now at a total of 25 pounds lost!!! So in keeping with my healthy and good for you meals,tonight was salmon burgers and asparagus with sweet chili sauce! I decided to make a raspberry jalapeno sauce for the burgers,one that did not have all the sugar and salt so i made my own. In the pot went my own farm rasied raspberries,a can of chilies in adobo,some splenda,white pepper,honey,onion powder,garlic powder,water. Let it simmer for 30 mins.and this is what it looked like...








My sister gave me some salmon burgers to try so this will be my first time using a premade salmon patty. Then I spread some on the burgers before i started smoking them...then again about halfway through the cooking time. Plus I got to use my new bottle/brush that the wife picked up for me!!







Threw them in the trusty mes at 250 with a row of cherry and one of peach in the amns.I lit every end of the dust because i really wanted alot of smoke flavor in a short amount of time. Here they are just before I pulled them out.







We used some wheat rounds that are much better for you than white bread,and some spinach. The wife steamed up some

asparagus then she tossed it with some sweet chili sauce and some healthy butter spray. And BAM dinner is ready...a healthy dinner I might add!!







And one more close-up!!







Dinner was a hit!!! The sauce was good,and real good smokey flavor.Another day down and on to the next! So far so good,I have not cheated nor do I feel the need yet! Plus I still get some smokey goodness while losing weight!!!

Thanks for looking..LES


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## porked (Apr 17, 2011)

I gotta hand it to you Les, it looks great! So many of my friends are doing this lately, eating smart that is, so by showing us how we can do that and still smoke our food is fabulous. Keep up the good work and the best to you as well.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Those look awesome!  Those salmon patties take to smoke REALLY well.  We'll throw a bunch on while smoking other stuff just to keep them on hand on the fridge for a nice treat later in the week.

I must say, though, I never thought I would see the words "*healthy butter spray*" strung together!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL!   Congrats on the weight loss as well!


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 17, 2011)

looks great les


----------



## rdknb (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks very good


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great Les. We smoke a lot of salmon fillets, but haven't tried patties yet. Yours looked delicious! Glad the diet is going well, keep up the good work!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss Les!!

Good looking salmon!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2011)

Porked said:


> I gotta hand it to you Les, it looks great! So many of my friends are doing this lately, eating smart that is, so by showing us how we can do that and still smoke our food is fabulous. Keep up the good work and the best to you as well.


Exactly what Porked said!

Bear


----------



## les3176 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks all!!! Its been fun coming up with healthier ways to smoke. And still being able to have smokey goodies has been very helpful!!!

I have another doctors appt. in the morning for another check up. Hope my hard work pays off and i wont have to go on blood pressure meds.

I will post more healthy smokes for all who likes them!!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 18, 2011)

Keep it up, Les!!  Those salmon patties sound like a great idea! Cheers! (with a club soda and a lime wedge)


----------



## whiskeypapa (Apr 19, 2011)

They look awesome !!!!  Congrats on the weight loss.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Les!

Better not lose too much weight---Gets pretty windy in Western Pennsy!

Bear


----------



## les3176 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey Les!
> 
> Better not lose too much weight---Gets pretty windy in Western Pennsy!
> 
> Bear


LOL...i hear ya, it's been crazy windy the last few days. My face is bright red from wind burn!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 20, 2011)

And I'm Warming Up Left Over Pizza!

Looks Fantastic!!!

Todd


----------

